# Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle was robbed last night



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

They got two cases containing about 200 pairs of Costa Del Mar sunglasses and some Shimano Tiagras , Penn Internationals, and other fishing reels. Complete detailed inventory later today. They will try to sell these items somewhere so if you hear anything please let Victor/GBBT (850)932-6789 know. -Thanks


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *SuperSpook (2/5/2010)*They got two cases containing about 200 pairs of Costa Del Mar sunglasses and some Shimano Tiagras , Penn Internationals, and other fishing reels. Complete detailed inventory later today. They will try to sell these items somewhere so if you hear anything please let Victor/GBBT (850)932-6789 know. -Thanks




I hope they find them red handed, guns are pulled and the criminals are mowed down in cold blood like the worthless pieces of crap they are



Sorry, thieves just really push my hot button. I honestly think they deserve the death penalty. Don't get much lower.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Hopefully they'll try and move the merchandise locally like craig's list or the flea markets and someone will report it. Frickin pieces of SHIT!!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Is that "robbed" as in at gun-point or by a break-in?

:blownaway


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

I would post this on as many fishing forums as you can.I will keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

That royally sucks. Nothing like a small town local business getting completely shafted by some worthless dirtbag.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

> *alanbarck (2/5/2010)*Is that "robbed" as in at gun-point or by a break-in?
> 
> :blownaway


most likely break in after they close

and they have to know wat their doin fishin wise to grab all valubles and nuttin eles


----------



## hardyboy (Nov 18, 2009)

I was wondering why the Crime Scene Unit was parked out front this morning (and in the BIG black Secret-Service type truck... not the converted SUV/van versions you see around town). 



I simply thought the fella had just gotten off his shift and was picking up some bait. 



Crazy!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't been inside Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle in many years, But, Aren't they open 24 hours? 

No accusation here, but, it is amazing how often business theft is internal and done by employees. Overall, I would be willing to bet that of all business theft, found or not found, the majority or more than 50% is done by employees of the business.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

> *Garbo (2/5/2010)*I haven't been inside Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle in many years, But, Aren't they open 24 hours?
> 
> No accusation here, but, it is amazing how often business theft is internal and done by employees. Overall, I would be willing to bet that of all business theft, found or not found, the majority or more than 50% is done by employees of the business.


no they are not 24hours anymore during the winter..they close around 10ish on weekdays and like 11 or 12 on weekends

and yes i do agree with ur second statement...


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

That just plain sucks..Weaklings......I have not worked in over a year and my wife lost her job also but never in a million years could I do something like that.I worked hard for the little I have and hate to think what I would do to a thief if I caught him.


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

Could be current employee, but it also is also just as likely to be a former/disgruntled employee also.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow!! that's a shame. We are going to see more of this as the economy dives!!


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

that sucks but i bet come summer your gonna see a lot of kids in costas,why no alarm,its right next to aweful waffle?


----------



## iswim2fish (Jan 14, 2010)

i have to agree withg all of the above. i will certainley keep an eye out at the flea market. most of that stuff will stick out like a soar thumb


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

It will only come back to haunt them... That really sucks GBB&T are good people.:blownaway


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

I just recieved a phone call from my brother and it wasNOT done by an employee. He said they have their faces on some of the sixteen cameras that were recording them.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

This is terrible news! We will keep our eyes and ears open also. I sure hope they catch those involved and make an example out of them.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

> *alanbarck (2/5/2010)*Is that "robbed" as in at gun-point or by a break-in?
> 
> :blownaway




Does it matter?:banghead





George


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Speckulator (2/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *alanbarck (2/5/2010)*Is that "robbed" as in at gun-point or by a break-in?
> ...




well smashing a window in is better than point a gun in somebodies face and taking the goods...neither one is good but...you get the point


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

That is a shame, these are avid fishermen for sure !!


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (2/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Speckulator (2/5/2010)*
> ...


It will matter to the Judge if the person(s) is caught....


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

I do not know any more details other than what I posted, which is copy/pasted(*facebook"new" gbbt page*)from what Victor said earlier...He did say they havecctv so I would guess it was a "break-in" as the fdle was looking though it earlier...plus armed robbery woud be on the news.....I just posted this for Victor who is a friend of mine.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

> *Speckulator (2/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *alanbarck (2/5/2010)*Is that "robbed" as in at gun-point or by a break-in?
> ...


The reason I asked is because he said "robbed" whichtypicallyimplies held-up, accousted or threatend.Plus I know that they are open 24/7 andcouldn't imagine anybody just breaking in and taking shit while someone was there.:grouphug

Sounds like whoever it was knew what they were after..:blownaway


----------



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

does anyone know the profile of the person or people that did it? white black tall short??


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *L.Crooke (2/5/2010)*does anyone know the profile of the person or people that did it? white black tall short??


One was a black guy that istall and short and the other was a white guy that is short and tall.:letsdrink


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *Garbo (2/5/2010)*I haven't been inside Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle in many years, But, Aren't they open 24 hours?
> 
> No accusation here, but, it is amazing how often business theft is internal and done by employees. Overall, I would be willing to bet that of all business theft, found or not found, the majority or more than 50% is done by employees of the business.


*X2 I thought they never close, was it on some kind of holiday?None the less I will keep an eye and ear out for cheap Costa's and reels.Jerk off's.*


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

They just installed cctv last year because of this crap. I guess now it's time to put bars on the windows & doors. Get a bulldog that likes to chew on his own nuts to watch the place.



Cowards, all of them. People work hard for what they got. If it ain't yours it ain't yours!



Eyes peeled!


----------



## iswim2fish (Jan 14, 2010)

unfortunately if they do get caught crime pays in this country theyll get probation or some shit. if they do get time your tax dollars will pay for their cable tv!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *SaltAddict (2/5/2010)*They just installed cctv last year because of this crap. I guess now it's time to put bars on the windows & doors. *Get a bulldog that likes to chew on his own nuts to watch the place.
> 
> *
> 
> ...




That some funny stuff right there.


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

I work at a tackle store in Tampa that was the victim of B&E about 1 1/2 years ago. We were the first store in the area, followed by several other tackle stores being burglarized in a 6 month period. Subjects always targeted the high end reels & Costa glasses. The night/morning we were hit (alarm went off at 6:04 AM), about 2 hours prior, an attempt was made to break in another store in the area but he had impact resistant glass and good internal locks on the doors. 2 hours after his surveillance system filmed the subjects, our alarm went off. We have bars on the windows and doors, an accordion gate across the front door which was locked with case hardened chain and padlocks, and 2 deadbolts on the door. they cut the welded angle piece that the padlock went thru to close the accordion gate, the eye-bolts that held the center chain and padlock on the accordion gate, pried the doors open, and were gone out the back door within 3.5 minutes.



What I'm saying is these guys are professional or at least know what they are going. None of the stuff from our store or any of the other 4 stores in the area was ever recovered and no one was caught. I'd alert all the other tackle stores in the area to be extra vigilant and take extra precautions.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SuperSpook (2/5/2010)*plus armed robbery woud be on the news.


Not True. There are several armed robberies both of individuals and business' each day that do not make the news. If the public knew what goes on each night in this area you would be shocked. The news only airs 10% of what actually happens in this area.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

> *Water Hazard (2/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *SuperSpook (2/5/2010)*plus armed robbery woud be on the news.
> ...




Truer words were never spoken. I sure was.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (2/5/2010)*
> 
> Not True. There are several armed robberies both of individuals and business' each day that do not make the news. If the public knew what goes on each night in this area you would be shocked. The news only airs 10% of what actually happens in this area.


That's true as I have been robbed at gunpoint and did not make the news, course Im not an established well know business in Gulf Breeze either. But I never knew tons of business' were robbed at gunpoint daily....there should be a great marketfor cctv in this area. Though I doubt there is much that would shock me andI am sure plenty of crime doesn't make the news, they have to trim it down to fit in all the major stories like county commissioner debaclesor other local political bs.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

A whole lot of expletives entered my mind when I read this...I hope they catch these sorry pieces of shit..Vic and guys I am sorry and will keep my eyes out..Low life pieces of crap:Flipbird


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *MAXWELL (2/5/2010)*Could be current employee, but it also is also just as likely to be a former/disgruntled employee also.


A certain ex mullet wearer that hangs at the Shaker? oke...They caught the people last time I expect they will get them again..I wouldnt walk into Hot Spots or GBBT if I was them unless you wanted to get pumped full of led..They are lucky they arnt open 24 or would of had to deal with Big Mike


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Garbo (2/5/2010)*I haven't been inside Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle in many years, But, Aren't they open 24 hours?
> 
> No accusation here, but, it is amazing how often business theft is internal and done by employees. Overall, I would be willing to bet that of all business theft, found or not found, the majority or more than 50% is done by employees of the business.


Why havent you been inside GBBT in years, dont they sell Connors Jigs, thought all the shops carried them.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

i saw the police there this morning.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Splittine (2/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Garbo (2/5/2010)*I haven't been inside Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle in many years, But, Aren't they open 24 hours?
> ...


*Nope. GBBT has never carried them and GBBT andDizzy Lizzy'sarethe only local shops that do notcarry them currently. *

*I doubt GBBT ever will. *


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *WW2 (2/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *SaltAddict (2/5/2010)*They just installed cctv last year because of this crap. I guess now it's time to put bars on the windows & doors. *Get a bulldog that likes to chew on his own nuts to watch the place.
> ...


I would agree to get a bulldog that likes to chew on his own nuts. They gotta be much tougher and meaner than bulldogs that onlychew rawhides.:letsdrink


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

If the person who committed this crime is reading this, I'd like to buy a couple of pairs of Hammerheads and a Tiagra. IM or e-mail me.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

well karma is a bitch they will get what they deserve!!!!!!!!!!!:hoppingmad


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

If they got that many costas they are gonna be selling them. I would keep an eye on Craigslist, probably not gonna be selling them in the pensacola area unless they area real dumb,but probably in the surrounding area. They will get whats coming to them.:blownaway


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

> *Trophy05 (2/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Water Hazard (2/5/2010)*
> ...


Agreed. You would be amazed at the number victims of break-in's and roberies both residential and commercial I talk to each week. Last night I designed a security system for a young man in cantonment that shot an intruder in his house three days ago. The young man was less than one week back from Afganistan. Simply told me that he was in harms way every day over there and would not allow it to happen back here. Any one hear about it? Not in the newspaper.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Garbo (2/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (2/5/2010)*
> ...


Huh... I seen some of the jigs they have in there when I went inthere a couple months ago, they could sell10 to 1 Connors jigs over those.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Death From Above (2/5/2010)*If the person who committed this crime is reading this, I'd like to buy a couple of pairs of Hammerheads and a Tiagra. IM or e-mail me.


Real classy there. Does knowingly purchasing stolen goods make you any different than the person who actually stole the items??


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Gonnamissher (2/6/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (2/5/2010)*If the person who committed this crime is reading this, I'd like to buy a couple of pairs of Hammerheads and a Tiagra. IM or e-mail me.
> ...




I think I know what DFA is gonna do when they show up............


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

> *Gonnamissher (2/6/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (2/5/2010)*If the person who committed this crime is reading this, I'd like to buy a couple of pairs of Hammerheads and a Tiagra. IM or e-mail me.
> ...


Duuhhh:banghead...some people just miss the bus:doh. Could this possibly be a trap:doh??? (sarcasm inflected!) No harm intended to anyone in particular with this sarcastic comment:withstupid


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

My bad if that was the intent. But someone falling for that would also qualify for stupid criminal of 2010.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Gonnamissher (2/6/2010)*My bad if that was the intent. But someone falling for that would also qualify for stupid criminal of 2010.




Most of them aren't too bright


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (2/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Speckulator (2/5/2010)*
> ...


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *bbarton13 (2/5/2010)*well karma is a bitch they will get what they deserve!!!!!!!!!!!:hoppingmad


Agreed on the Karma: Did they get any video of the dirtbags?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Splittine (2/6/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Garbo (2/5/2010)*
> ...


Maybe out sell but I they wont out catch a good ol ******* or Danny smith Jig id bet money on it! back on topic, I really hope they catch the people invovled


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (2/8/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (2/6/2010)*
> ...


*Awe.....That's Cute. Those must be some wellmade jigs.*

*I can't stand a thief and hope they are caught as well. It seems to be obvious they knew what they were after and knew the potential of value return based on what they selected to take. Experienced Fishermen, possibly?*


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Checked both the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">T St.</st1:address></st1:Street> and Gulf Breeze flea markets this week-end and didn?t see any of the merchandise. Haven?t seen anything on Craig?s List either.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Freespool (2/8/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (2/6/2010)*
> ...


Id take that bet any day of the week. Those assembly line looking jigs couldnt touch Connors Jigs in looks, qualityor performance. 

Anyways anyone heard anything.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

You are comparing a 13 years olds jigs to a 70 or so year old legend? WOW..Get a clue...I would fish with either of them..I like the young fellas Brown with some blue..Look like a red killer


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Dylan (2/9/2010)*You are comparing a 13 years olds jigs to a 70 or so year old legend? WOW..Get a clue


Yeah, if he is talking about the jigs on the shelf sure am.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

You humor me..


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Dylan (2/9/2010)*You humor me..


You're silly too.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Whatever, the kid makes great stuff, I don't care what some legend makes, if you're a good enough fisherman you can throw a shiny piece of metal at a redfish and he'll eat it if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

You are correct a redfish will eat a shiny piece of metal..Its calleda Spoon...and if you get them to eat everytime you must be some kind of legend


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Didnt mean to start a pissing match but yes I do beleive the jigs GB has will out fish them. Its about consistancy. Sure some of connors jigs are fancy looking but I like throwing what a pompano wants to eat. Me anda tackle shop employhad a talk about whythat storedoesnt carry connor jigs one day and it made sense


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Freespool (2/9/2010)*Didnt mean to start a pissing match but yes I do beleive the jigs GB has will out fish them. Its about consistancy. Sure some of connors jigs are fancy looking but I like throwing what a pompano wants to eat. Me and Victor had a talk about why he doesnt carry connor jigs one day and it made sense


What was his excuse?


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

> *Dylan (2/9/2010)*You are correct a redfish will eat a shiny piece of metal..Its calleda Spoon...and if you get them to eat everytime you must be some kind of legend




Did I say I get them to eat every time? Y'all need to chill out and quit getting butthurt by all the bs on here. I know what a freakin' spoon is, I was just saying you can throw something shiny or something that smells, it doesn't have to look perfect and cost a ridiculous amount of money. People spend too much money on tackle as it is (at least I do, or used to). I was just saying, give the kid a break, he does something, he's good at it, and I'm sure when he's 70 he'll be as good or better than anyone out there.


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

so what was this thread about,how does a jig equal a burglary?did they catch anyone yet?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

let's be real here, we're talking about a piece of lead with some pink hair on it! damn!

i'f you're good, you can catch them on anything!

and travis, we're friends and everything, but dont feed me that shit about a ******* or DS jig.... have you seen what derrick wahl throws? he kills more pompano than anyone you or i know!

i mean damn son!:banghead


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Why does it have to be pink? Say late season chartreuse?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *John B. (2/9/2010)*let's be real here, we're talking about a piece of lead with some pink hair on it! damn!
> 
> i'f you're good, you can catch them on anything!
> 
> ...


 It doesnt have to be a coondig or DS jig, I tie my own and they catch fish just as good im just saying that style is alot better IMO


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *John B. (2/9/2010)*let's be real here, we're talking about a piece of lead with some pink hair on it! damn!
> 
> i'f you're good, you can catch them on anything!
> 
> ...


 damn Bonachic! More than Me?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

*This is Unreal. I don't see a need for such as this. *

*I think ******* Jigs are Great "Fish Catching" Jigs and probably the best example of a traditional pompano jig as I have ever seen, as Well as Danny Smith Jigsare a Great Product too. Both are very very well produced and have caught their share of Pompano as well as other species. I can't find anything bad to say about either one of them. I won't share my thought's of Connor's product. *

*There is one thing for certain, that would be GBB&T doesn't needany morebad publicity, as no businessdoes.*


----------

